# Granite tile over cultured marble?



## stage kat (May 8, 2008)

I have a 30 yr old cultured marble vanity top that has yellowed. I don't want to have it removed since it is incorporated into my glass shower walls/door. I have seen a 1/4 in granite tile system by Benissimo that comes complete with the bullnose attached. I want to know if there is a thin set that I could use that would attach the granite tiles to the cultured marble. I can sand off the gel coat on the marble before applying, but am unsure if the thinset/mortar will stick to the polymer based cult. marble. Any ideas or anyone with experience doing this?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Use a premium modified thinset. After scuffing the Gel-Coat it'll stick.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Spammmmmmmmm!


----------



## LilMiss3 (May 7, 2011)

*Help with tiling over cultured marble*

http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=38956

Scroll down for Before, During and After pics, too!


----------

